# 50 dollars



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

[]

Morris and his wife Esther went to the state fair every year, and every year Morris would say, "Esther, I'd like to ride in that helicopter."

Esther always replied, "I know Morris, but that helicopter ride is fifty dollars, and fifty dollars is fifty dollars"

One year Esther and Morris went to the fair, and Morris said, "Esther, I'm 85 years old. If I don't ride that helicopter, I might never get another chance."

To this, Esther replied, "Morris that helicopter ride is fifty dollars, and fifty dollars is fifty dollars."

The pilot overheard the couple and said, "Folks I'll make you a deal. I'll take the both of you for a ride. If you can stay quiet for the entire ride and not say a word, I won't charge you! But if you say one word, it's fifty dollars."

Morris and Esther agreed and up they went. The pilot did all kinds of fancy maneuvers, but not a word was heard. He did his daredevil tricks over and over again, but still not a word.

When they landed, the pilot turned to Morris and said, I did everything I could to get you to yell out, but you didn't. I'm impressed!"

Morris replied, "Well, to tell you the truth, I almost said something when Esther fell out, but you know, fifty dollars is fifty dollars!"

Stephanie


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

LMAO!! :clap::clap::hammer::hammer::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

nice way to start my mornin. Thank you kindly


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

excellent!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: that was GREAT!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hope she had a parachute!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol good one


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HAHAHA lmao!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

:clap: good one :clap:


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahaahhaaa


----------

